# Twisted gut



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi 
Can goats get twisted gut if so what are the symptoms?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they can. 

They cannot poo for one and will have bad pain in the tummy. 
Grind their teeth and grab at their belly.
Also, you will see bloat, cause they cannot pass gas. 
Are some signs.


What are you seeing to think the gut twisted?


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

They had a mineral black with a rope on it and the rope is gone.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

is anyone acting off?


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

No one acting off yet. Keeping close watch on them and praying,

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's all you can do at this point, I can say if one does get twisted, emergency surgery will be the only route. Best wishes


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

How long before I should see symptoms?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't think I would be all that long.....maybe 24 hours :shrug: what was the rope made out of??? My doe shredded and ate a good chunk of a tarp once and she was OK.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its hard to say how long it would take...but I would think there would be an issue by now...could a dog or other animal carry it off...perhaps even the goats dropped it some where else??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary, I hope they will be OK. 

Watch for poo, that is a good indication, they are not blocked or twisted and things are flowing good so far.

Watch any animals, that can eat things like that, dogs ect.


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

I spoke with the company that makes the blocks directly and they said it is made out of jute and is digestible. I thought so because you wouldn't think they would use something that would be harmful. And everyone is till fine it's been 24hrs since its come up missing.

















Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great news...: ) Cute pix : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute goaties 
Glad all will be OK.


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute goaties
> Glad all will be OK.


Thank you! I love them. 
More good news because of out incident with the rope the manufacturer will be iliminating it from the salt block!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great news, good job :dance:


----------

